# Pond Turnover Help



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Guys,

For the third time in six years, my grandpa's two acre farm pond in Dayton, Ohio turned over, killing all the fish we just stocked a year ago. 

He has lived there since '83 and never had this issue until a few years ago when most of the big fish died. Then two years later all of the fish died. We figured it was an oxygen issue so we drained most of the pond and had it dug out about four feet deeper. We let it fill back up and planted lily pads in the back half. About May of last year we restocked it and the fish had been doing great. He was feeding them every day and it was surprising to see how much some of them had grown in just a year and few months.

Got a call yesterday that it had happened again.

This is a huge disappointment to my Grandpa and us all because it means so much to him, but we just have no idea what is happening.

I am not for certain but I have been told the pond is spring fed. That would seem to clash with the fact that we drained pretty much the whole thing except for the very middle/deepest part. There is a creek that comes into the back end that runs through a Metropark and I believe along some farm fields that grow corn and soy beans. This creek is dry except for when we get rain, which has been a theme of this year.

What should be our next step or what kind of company should we contact about getting the water tested and seeing if we can figure out what the cause is? I would appreciate any guidance that anyone could offer as we really do not know what to do to help him.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I would contact TestAmerica. I believe they do industrial testing and water sampling. Perhaps your getting some chemicals into the pond from neighboring farms when it rains?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

a little early for turn over i think. I to feel you are having a runoff issue. last year and this year have been wet.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Contact ATAC the Pond forum sponsor and have them come out for an evaluation, but if your not aerating, im sure it will be the first thing listed by ATAC. I bought an aerator/bottom diffuser about 4 years ago and haven't had a problem since. Next thing would be to figure out what is getting dumped in from the farmers fields during high flows.. that could cause a problem and also , curious if they died this morning after last nights Ice cold rain? if so, not a whole lot you can do about that kind of turnover other then a solid aeration program...

Salmonid


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Thanks guys. Mark, it was sometime Sunday or early Monday morning. I will contact ATAC. Thanks for the help.


----------

